# Indomitable on our side



## DonTadow (Sep 26, 2007)

One of my PCs is now governor of Gate Pass and while making their way through the Indomitable Forest he made a deal with Indomitable to kill the fey if he helped them fight the Ragasia.  What should happen now on the Gate Pass warfront


----------



## Volaran (Sep 26, 2007)

This demands a story hour


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 26, 2007)

Volaran said:
			
		

> This demands a story hour



I wish I could. The party has completely went off the beaten path of the adventure, whichis pretty awesome. At one point during the adventure, one pc started killing off the fey with a sling while riding on top of iNdomitable.  Also killed the fey npc.  However, they are adamant that they are not evil, they were
a. thinking about the greater good
b. the fey would have died anyway (according to their summation).


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, let's see. Do you intend to continue with other adventures in series? That is a rather large turn, after all.

How I'd do it, to least screw up the rest of the plot-line, is have Indomitability endow its essence into one vessel, some person who is important to the Gate Pass resistance, to make sure that person doesn't die. Then, the trillith can grant his boon to various agents of the resistance whenever they go on missions, and can incrementally help cut down on casualties among the citizens.

If he's not bonded to the forest, he doesn't have the same scope of power, and unless you want to invent some item or location that is as key to the nature of Gate Pass as the sword of Anyariel was to Innenotdar, Indomitability won't be able to have the same bond with the city. He won't be able to keep the city from taking damage, or save everyone inside from dying -- at least not yet. For now he's a useful ally who can help ensure that the city is able to hold out against its aggressors.

Later, though, after he's had time to explore the nature of the city's unusual connection to dreams (i.e., when the party is higher level), he can reclaim the power he possessed in the fire forest. Of course, the Ragesians know about trillith, and would have the ability to destroy Indomitability once they figured out he was responsible for the odd resiliency of the Gate Pass resistance.

In my campaign when I ran it, the heroes kept Indomitability's boon, and the 'paladin' of the group convinced it to manifest and serve as his mount for particularly critical encounters. Not quite as impressive as having it make your city invincible, though.

Cool scenario.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 26, 2007)

Heh,, and I thought my group was off the beaten path by arranging the Indomidable's release in exchange for letting the Fey live 

Still have to work that one out


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 26, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Heh,, and I thought my group was off the beaten path by arranging the Indomidable's release in exchange for letting the Fey live
> 
> Still have to work that one out



In of of my pc's blogs, he's hinted that he wants to recruit deception as well.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 27, 2007)

I woudn't put it past my crew.. they had to deal with Deception in his Seela guise to pull off the arrangement anyway, so the Trillith is impressed with thier thinking...even if it is a bit too straight forward for him.

 Galen, the bard, saw him change into his natural form and head south.  

Should be interesting!
  {if my players can remember details from last months session.. thats one thing I hate about only being able to play once a month!}


----------



## Volaran (Sep 27, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I wish I could. The party has completely went off the beaten path of the adventure, whichis pretty awesome. At one point during the adventure, one pc started killing off the fey with a sling while riding on top of iNdomitable.  Also killed the fey npc.  However, they are adamant that they are not evil, they were
> a. thinking about the greater good
> b. the fey would have died anyway (according to their summation).




Impressive.  

As is posted elsewhere here, severeral of our party members got hit with a fairly severe penalties for the heat-of-the-moment killing of Haddin.  If you choose to buy the party line that "assisted genocide is totally cool if they probably would have died anyway", I feel I must hope they're going to have negative consequences down the road in addition to the positive alliance with Indomidable. 

Very crafty indeed.


----------

